# 10.6 Install thread



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

So I just finished installing, it took me about 40 Mins on a 2.2 MacBook. Looking good so far, no issues to report.

How is your install going?


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally, a 10.6 thread that isn't bickering about a lousy 35 bucks.

I'm not jumping into the water yet, but will be watching this to see how everyone's install is going. Hope it's all good.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I've installed it on most machines at work -- flawless each time. Going home tonight to install it on the my mini! (Early 2009.) I don't expect any issues.

On a more interesting note, the Snow Leopard installer has an option to install Rosetta support. I assume this means if this option is unchecked, non-native Intel applications will cease to function. By default, Rosetta support is _unchecked_ by the Snow Leopard installer.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Lars, pardon my ignorance, if I have a two year old MBP, should have click to keep Rosetta support?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> I've installed it on most machines at work -- flawless each time. Going home tonight to install it on the my mini! (Early 2009.) I don't expect any issues.
> 
> On a more interesting note, the Snow Leopard installer has an option to install Rosetta support. I assume this means if this option is unchecked, non-native Intel applications will cease to function. By default, Rosetta support is _unchecked_ by the Snow Leopard installer.


This has been covered in a buncha places - but you can leave Rosetta unchecked (it's only 2MB! Just Install!) and if your computer needs it, SL will auto-download it via software update (assuming you're connected to the Internet).


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

fyrefly said:


> This has been covered in a buncha places - but you can leave Rosetta unchecked (it's only 2MB! Just Install!) and if your computer needs it, SL will auto-download it via software update (assuming you're connected to the Internet).


I just installed the default installation, and later played an old game - it prompted me for the Rosetta download, did it quickly and all was well.

So far, no issues with SL. Seems noticeably "crisper", though I don't know how much of that is me just expecting it to be.

About the cost... hey, if you use one of those swanky SSDs, it's worth the $35 just to have an extra 7GB of space, ignoring all the other improvements.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> This has been covered in a buncha places - but you can leave Rosetta unchecked (it's only 2MB! Just Install!) and if your computer needs it, SL will auto-download it via software update (assuming you're connected to the Internet).


Ballin'. Good to know.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

Just upgraded from Tiger on a Core Duo 2.0 white MacBook (vintage Q4 2006). Took 90 minutes on the default in install. I'm not exactly a power user, so I'm only seeing the Leopard changes so far (changed dock, transulcent menu bar)


----------



## macfan306 (Jul 29, 2009)

*good mostly*

Hey Folks,

I'm loving Snow Leopard mostly. The only thing I can complain about is the intro welcome video upon first boot after installation. It's the same one used in Leopard. Not a big deal and nothing else I can complain about. Go and get Snow Leopard!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

A list of what works or doesn't in Snow Leopard


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Just completed my install. No issues as of yet (still need time to play around). The big deal for me is the return of 14.85 GB of hard drive space! I went from 83.43 GB remaining to 98.28 after the install!


----------



## wcoombs (Aug 11, 2009)

About 50 minutes no issues and found my printer driver.
Boot up and application launch is better as advertised, 35 bucks, I spent more on the case to the iphone.
Bill.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I installed Snow Leopard earlier on my 2009 13" MacBook Pro (2.26 GHz, 4GB RAM)... Took about the advertised 40-45mins.

I did the default install "Update" (which is apparently equivalent to the Leopard Archive and Install).

When it booted for the first time and I logged in I was prompted to locate "System Events.app". I don't know why? It hasn't moved from Leopard (I don't think), and I browsed and located it my /System/Library/CoreServices/ folder.

Other than that everything is perfect and my OS is much faster and more responsive than previously!

Note: I didn't take note of my remaining or used disk space before the install, so, I don't know how much SL has "saved" me.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> Note: I didn't take note of my remaining or used disk space before the install, so, I don't know how much SL has "saved" me.


My "available" space went from 13.xx GB to 22.xx GB after the upgrade.


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

I upgraded my Macbook Pro this afternoon, and have had no issues, except with my Logitech mouse. I had to reinstall the Logitech Control Center, and now I can't use my mouse buttons to activate Spaces or Expose. Anyone else with a Logitech mouse having issues?


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

All is well so far except i have lost audio in my .avi files in both quicktime X and 7...what gives?


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

jayman said:


> Just completed my install. No issues as of yet (still need time to play around). The big deal for me is the return of 14.85 GB of hard drive space! I went from 83.43 GB remaining to 98.28 after the install!


Don't forget that Apple changed their HD size measurements. You went from 83.43 GiB to 98.28 GB. That means your original space was 89.6GB, so you actually gained less than 10 GB. 

More info on this: 
Snow Leopard's new math | Mac OS X | MacUser | Macworld


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

I've not yet updated for a couple of reasons:

1: I have hardware that I rely on and I have no idea if the drivers are supported with SL yet (MOTU)
2: I ordered from apple's store with the free shipping offer and big surprise, it hasn't shipped yet 

I'll wait a little longer to make sure that at least my audio hardware is supported before I make the jump. Who knows I might even wait for a couple of dot upgrades first on my workstation. My mini that's attached to my home theater setup, now that's another story


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

For me, one minor issue after installing 10.6: 

My printer (HP LaserJet 2600n) stopped working. It's not among those whose drivers are included on Snow Leopard. I simply downloaded the original driver from the HP website and everything back to normal.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Atroz said:


> Don't forget that Apple changed their HD size measurements. You went from 83.43 GiB to 98.28 GB. That means your original space was 89.6GB, so you actually gained less than 10 GB.
> 
> More info on this:
> Snow Leopard's new math | Mac OS X | MacUser | Macworld


That makes sense. I had previously read that SL could free up 7 GB max. Thanks for the info.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Starting the install on my iMac right now....cant wait!


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> When it booted for the first time and I logged in I was prompted to locate "System Events.app". I don't know why? It hasn't moved from Leopard (I don't think), and I browsed and located it my /System/Library/CoreServices/ folder.


Same thing happened to me. I didn't seek out the file though.

I restarted and wasn't prompted for it again.

Now all is well.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Just installed the upgrade. My iPhone is no longer recognized in iTunes. 

I see an update already for the iPhone/iPod Touch SDK to address this but downloaded and still not recognized. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

MacBook Pro......Check

iMac......Check


Seems good so far!!

I love how they made the colour pop on my iMac but the MacBook Pro was WAY too blue!! So i changed it back.

Otherwise AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Lovely, guess I'm not the only one: Apple - Support - Discussions - Snow Leopard: iTunes does not recognize ...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

MACinist said:


> Lovely, guess I'm not the only one: Apple - Support - Discussions - Snow Leopard: iTunes does not recognize ...


Weird. I have played with the SL 10a432 GM and it worked with my iPhone... so I don't know! Did you have the SDK installed prior to updating to Snow?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Nope, it only popped up after Snow. Description of the update stated it was to address iPod Touch and iPhone not being recognized by iTunes in 10.6.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Downloading iTunes and running the installer seems to have solved it for now.


----------



## Polygon (Feb 6, 2009)

Installed, and so far so good!


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

The only thing I'm missing is Docker....I hate the little blue dots in the dock. I had mine customized in Leopard with red dots - much more visible!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

working nicely so far on my iMac. tomorrow morning will be my MBP to complete the upgrade


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Has anyone who upgraded had difficulties with Adobe Product Activation?

When I upgraded to Leopard it broke the activation on my CS2 applications and Adobe could not have been less helpful without sending somebody over to smash my computer with a crowbar.

Major confusion at Futureshop though, since the packaging for every version appears to be the same, they spent about 20 minutes looking for my upgrade version only to discover they were all in the same packaging.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Wifey's computer (2008 MB) won't boot, stuck at the white screen with the rotating thing and a grey apple in the middle. 

My 2008 MBP came up no problems at all.

Any ideas?


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

My late 2007 MBP seems to be OK. Found three broken apps/plugins so far: httpmail (which I was using the get Hotmail, but they enabled POP now - I'm late to that party), FlickrExport 2.0.something for iPhoto (just sat logging into Flickr forever; got 3.0.2 instead), and Vuze/Azureus (which I knew about - ditched for Transmission).


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm up and running on my personal Mac Mini (T7200/2GB/500GB) Adobe apps seem to be working - my Brother printer isn't. The blue glow is a little strange. 

That is better than my first crack at Leopard where the install failed and I had to turn around and install 10.4.6 before trying again because the Upgrade installer didn't recognize the partially installed 10.5.

Rosetta coming up as an optional install does not seem too bright, but my total install came down to 3.6GB down from whatever 10.5 had bloated itself to. 

Some of what I am seeing in the system profiler is a little strange, my airport card has apparently morphed into a generic ethernet card in the last hour. 

I am probably going to turn around and do a clean install since I have all the crud on here since I bought my Intel Mac Mini.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Fetch FTP doesn't work, bumps about 20 times before freezing.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I did a fresh install for both a Mac Mini and Mac Book this evening (reformat in disk utility, and install).

The apps that I use are all compatible, and I plan to keep my systems lean and clean (i.e. iWork, iLife, other common apps... VMWare for Windows).

Impressed with the speed improvement, it will result in a gain in production. That alone is worth the upgrade.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm disappointed that SuperDocker, which I used to customise my Dock, is one of the things that's broken. I'm sure something like it will be updated soon, but the white dock is jarring to me now.


----------



## solchild (Aug 30, 2005)

If I had Leopard installed from a Burned DVD of Leopard, will the SL update work on my machine?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Trevor... said:


> Has anyone who upgraded had difficulties with Adobe Product Activation? When I upgraded to Leopard it broke the activation on my CS2 applications and Adobe could not have been less helpful without sending somebody over to smash my computer with a crowbar.


I'd appreciate hearing in detail your experience - I'll be jumping through the same hoops, with a Student edition of CS2. Hoping the activation process isn't too onerous. I'm assuming I'll need to de-activate before the SL install (I plan to do a HD reformat and clean install - the long-but-crud-cleaning-method).


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

*Logitech Mouse button fix*



neufelni said:


> I upgraded my Macbook Pro this afternoon, and have had no issues, except with my Logitech mouse. I had to reinstall the Logitech Control Center, and now I can't use my mouse buttons to activate Spaces or Expose. Anyone else with a Logitech mouse having issues?


I had a look at the Logitech forum, they haven't done an update for SL yet but there is a fix on this page, see the posting by Lunal

LCC and Snow Leopard... Support?When? - Mice With Mac - Logitech Forums

This worked for me, I've got the thumb button working on my MX Revolution like it is supposed to!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> I'd appreciate hearing in detail your experience - I'll be jumping through the same hoops, with a Student edition of CS2. Hoping the activation process isn't too onerous. I'm assuming I'll need to de-activate before the SL install (I plan to do a HD reformat and clean install - the long-but-crud-cleaning-method).


CM the link in your sig leads to a restricted page shown below. I rather doubt this was your intent, non?


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Fixed my wife's computer problems by booting right from SL DVD and reinstalling that way. All of her documents were kept and nothing was lost in the process.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> I'd appreciate hearing in detail your experience - I'll be jumping through the same hoops, with a Student edition of CS2. Hoping the activation process isn't too onerous. I'm assuming I'll need to de-activate before the SL install (I plan to do a HD reformat and clean install - the long-but-crud-cleaning-method).


It doesn't appear to have been a problem upgrading to 10.6, but when I upgraded to 10.5 and restored the backup with the migration tool CS2 ceased to function and I couldn't get past the activation screen. Something in Rosetta must have changed between 10.4 and 10.5 to make it look like a different computer. 

Ultimately I had to restore my backup of 10.4.11 and transfer the activation before re-installing again.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

Just came back from the Applestore for Genius Bar appointment and while there, they ordered me an upgrade version of Snow for only $14! All of you spending $35 to get what I only paid $14 for huh! Only took a June 15th $1500 mac air purchase to do it too:lmao: Should have it the end of the week - can't wait!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

wslctrc said:


> Just came back from the Applestore for Genius Bar appointment and while there, they ordered me an upgrade version of Snow for only $14! All of you spending $35 to get what I only paid $14 for huh! Only took a June 15th $1500 mac air purchase to do it too:lmao: Should have it the end of the week - can't wait!


Just curious, did you pay gas for the genius bar trip? Have a bite to eat while you were there, or on the way or on the way back? Or were you going to the mall anyways? And couldn't they just hand you the upgrade?

Nice save of $21.... Wow.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

Just ran across something slightly annoying: I downloaded the newest SuperDuper and went to install it into a subfolder within my applications folder. Message asked me if I wanted to replace the older existing copy (as before) I answered yes and was told that I didn't have permission to delete certain items.

I was logged in under my admin account and ended up having to trash the old file manually, before replacing with the new one. Weird!


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

solchild said:


> If I had Leopard installed from a Burned DVD of Leopard, will the SL update work on my machine?


It now appears that all you need to get SL up and running is any intel mac computer and a $35 copy of the Snow Leopard upgrade.
All the hype about needing a licensed copy of leopard was just smoke and mirrors.
I myself just now installed SL on to a newly partitioned and formatted drive with no problem.
BTW, it does not impress me, just not up to what I've learned to expect from Apple over the years.
Using Xbench my unibody MBP actually bench tests lower then with 10.5.8,
The overall average is being dragged down by the graphics tests.
It kept me amused for a few hours yesterday, but couple that with the fact that my main backup app (SuperDuper) runs like a crippled snail and I'm back to 10.5.8 Leopard again for awhile.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Just curious, did you pay gas for the genius bar trip? Have a bite to eat while you were there, or on the way or on the way back? Or were you going to the mall anyways? And couldn't they just hand you the upgrade?
> 
> Nice save of $21.... Wow.


Was having trouble with the airport card in the new mac air, set the appointment and while we were there they filled out the online request for us. Just kidding about the difference because I found it for less than $35!(another thread)
Seriously, anyone who bought a mac after June 8th is eligible to purchase the Snow Leopard upgrade for only $14, I heard about it and asked while we were there.
They couldn't just hand it to us, I guess Apple has their certain processes to get things and this is one of them. I look forward to this week, they said 3-5 business days. Last time we ordered something we got it in 2 business days!


----------



## Tailrotor (May 8, 2009)

Installed SL tonight - took just over an hour. Easiest OS upgrade I have ever done! So far, everything is working great.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I purchased the Snow Leopard box set on Friday. I've now got it (and iLife & iWorks) installed on my 24" iMac, my 13" MacBook Pro and my daughter's 13" Macbook.

All the installs went well. No major glitches. The iMac had a hiccup after the install but a reboot fixed it. Got about 19GB back on the Macbook after the SL install but it went down to 16GB after the iLife and iWorks (she had the '08 versions on the MB already).


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

installed on both macs, up and running with no issues system wise.

found a couple apps not liking the new OS - coversutra and timebridge


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

chimo said:


> I've now got it (and iLife & iWorks) installed on my 24" iMac, my 13" MacBook Pro and my daughter's 13" Macbook.


We'll assume you purchased the "Family pack Boxed set", you know, just to stay legal.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Just Finished my upgrade straight from Tiger, worked like a charm. 
Took 50 minutes on an external USB DVD drive (my Macbook Super Drive doesn't read certain DVDs including OS discs, and won't burn anything, but thats been an issue for a while)... 

So far (other then having to manually re-connect to my airport network and re-add items to keychain) the only thing that doesn't seem to be working is my LaserJet P1005 printer (which isn't officially supported yet i don't think), just surprised even the 10.5 drivers i grabbed from the HP site wouldn't give basic functionality.. oh and i've tried both plugged in and via bonjour (with it plugged into my Airport Extreme Base Station).

BReligion


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

jamesB said:


> We'll assume you purchased the "Family pack Boxed set", you know, just to stay legal.


No need to assume. That's exactly what I purchased. I could even have gotten SL for $13 since my MBP was purchased in the "window"


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

jamesB said:


> It kept me amused for a few hours yesterday, but couple that with the fact that my main backup app (SuperDuper) runs like a crippled snail and I'm back to 10.5.8 Leopard again for awhile.


SuperDuper has been updated again. 2.6.1 is now available. 

Fixes at: Shirt Pocket Watch


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Hard Drive Savings*

A few minutes ago, I finished a standard, non-customised installation of Snow Kitty on my MacBook Pro.
It took about 40 minutes.

The available space on my 500 Gig hard drive immediately before installation, was: 131.27 Gigs.

The available space on my hard drive immediately after installation, is:
153.53 Gigs.

Nice!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> The available space on my 500 Gig hard drive immediately before installation, was: 131.27 Gigs.
> 
> The available space on my hard drive immediately after installation, is:
> 153.53 Gigs.
> ...


A small portion of that gain is, as noted elsewhere, "false" -- as SL calculates free space differently now. But you did get back at least 16 or so GB either way, so "nice" indeed.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Since my box set languished the weekend in Toronto courtesy of Purolator I've had (too much) time to think over how I want to do the install. In the past, with version steps (eg. 10.4 - 10.5) I've tended to do a complete erase and clean install. The MBA is running on the install that came with it about a year and a half ago so IMHO it is about time for some nice maintenance. I know a few who do a reinstall on a brand new machine.

I've made all my back ups and am (im)patiently checking Purolator's tracking site....


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

FWIW There doesn't seem to be much of a need to do a "clean" install (which now means YOU have to erase the disc first and then install, the option is no longer present on the SL disc, thanks to However for making me type all this out and btw thank heavens for Typinator) as there was previously.

I'm not saying don't do it, just that it's not mandatory.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm in Toronto and still haven't received my pre-ordered order for Snow Leopard. To make matters worse I was actually in the Apple store on the weekend and could have picked it up myself.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Grrr.....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

10 Reasons NOT to Upgrade to Snow Leopard Right Away | Mac|Life


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> 10 Reasons NOT to Upgrade to Snow Leopard Right Away | Mac|Life


To my way of thinking (such as it is ) item 6 on the linked page is the most telling, namely:


> *6: You don’t have time to do an upgrade properly:* This is likely of deep concern only to geeks, the rest of you should feel free to scamper along to #7. Nerds know that getting the most out of an update involves trashing all the old crap that lurks on the computer, dumping the 9,001 applications you tried out once and never used again, checking out the health of hard drives (maybe -- thrill of thrills -- re-partitioning them), backing up data or making a mirror copy of your computer if you can’t afford more than an hour of downtime, etc. If you don’t have the time to do the upgrade right, wait until you do. *Otherwise, you’ll always wonder just how good it could have been.*


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Purolator just dropped off my copy of Snow Leopard!


----------



## melcj90 (Feb 3, 2007)

Benito said:


> I'm in Toronto and still haven't received my pre-ordered order for Snow Leopard. To make matters worse I was actually in the Apple store on the weekend and could have picked it up myself.


I haven't receive my either


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

I havent got mine either. I still havent got any tracking info. All i got was an email saying it WAS shipped  Ohh well I'm not in a crazy hurry since a lot of programs are not working


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

No change in tracking info - languishing in TO since Friday!!!. I guess the purolator warehouse guys are busy updating their Macs..... 

I do have to get the install sorted - clients already calling.....


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

Got my copy from the Purolator holding cell this morning (missed the delivery on Friday). You gotta love the bus ride to Kipling to get something you could have walked across the street to pick up :lmao:

Default install went fine. It took about an hour. HD is showing 20GB extra on my iMac C2D. I really like the subtle changes so far, a few little things that had been bugging me have been fixed. Haven't noticed any speed differences.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

My Ottawa delivery is showing that it is on the truck for delivery. Hopefully in the next couple hours.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Bogi094 said:


> I havent got mine either. I still havent got any tracking info. All i got was an email saying it WAS shipped  Ohh well I'm not in a crazy hurry since a lot of programs are not working


Every single App works for me, I had to "reinstall" some settings panes, but that is practically instant, it tells you it needs the new, you say okay, Settings restarts and voila.
I have one piece of Software at work (our POS system) that I need to upgrade before I install it here.

Unless you are using some incredibly specialized software it should be fine. But unfortunately Gears doesn't work just yet.


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

how do i get tracking info? is it from apple or do i go to a site and input the order #?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Just like with Leopard (archive and install or clean install and import from Time Machine), Cisco's VPN Client fails to work "out of the box"... a reinstall of the application corrects the problem.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Macinguelph said:


> Just ran across something slightly annoying: I downloaded the newest SuperDuper and went to install it into a subfolder within my applications folder. Message asked me if I wanted to replace the older existing copy (as before) I answered yes and was told that I didn't have permission to delete certain items.
> 
> I was logged in under my admin account and ended up having to trash the old file manually, before replacing with the new one. Weird!


In future, delete your old copy of SuperDuper! before dragging across the new one to your Apps folder. The preferences, etc. are maintained along with your registration code information.

I updated a 2.8GHz MBP and it was a total non-event. I did update a bunch of apps and tools beforehand (the most complex of which was 1Password - had to pay to update to a beta test version but it’s a Toronto company and their software is great) and I did clone the drive before the install too.

There really is not much to notice unless you go digging deeper. The Dock is more spritely and Dock Expose is cool. The key combo for emptying Mail trash os now Cmd-Shift-K rather than Cmd-K - I guess for consistency with emptying Junk Mail since Cmd-K has not been remapped to another function. First run of Mail.app involves an update of your Mail directories but am not sure of the new functionality. There was no need to change any settings though. It all just works.

All in all, the most significant effect is on speed of the Finder. It's simply faster and the spinning pizza only comes up when running Microsoft applications.....


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Bogi094 said:


> how do i get tracking info? is it from apple or do i go to a site and input the order #?


You're in the same boat as me, Us Up To Date people really got the short end of the stick. I guess 'cause we only paid $13, Apple decided to treat us like crud... Our Snow Leopard ships late, despite pre-ordering it almost two months ago, and we get shipment notification stating it's shipped, but no tracking info. :S

Oh well, at least I have the GM to play with, but I'd rather have the *real* thing (even though I know it's identical).


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

$13!?


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Bogi094 said:


> how do i get tracking info? is it from apple or do i go to a site and input the order #?


Under the the "Order Status" section of your account on the Apple website, it will say the tracking number when it's shipped. It is also a link and it will automatically enter into the the respective carrier's site.


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah Fyrefly i think your right... Im doing the up-to date program. Ahh i guess we just have to wait.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Success on my intel imac core duo. I don't think I have any applications that SL does not like! Seems way snappier too. I also got some HD space back! I think like 10 gigs worth.


----------



## Mr. CoBalt (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastically easy upgrade on a basically-stock Early-2008 iMac 24" C2D. Had to reinstall the HP PSC 1210 driver package and update some software, but that was it.

My MacBook went through a bit more prep, primarily just removing InputManagers and other hacks that I figured wouldn't make it or would cause more trouble than they were worth. Upgrade went great, took about 40 minutes and everything went very nice and smooth.

For apps that haven't been fully updated yet I've been installing Snow Leopard-compatible beta software where possible, and I'm running Safari in 32-bit mode until 1Password 3 comes out with finalized MobileMe syncing, but other than that I've had no issues. Waiting on an updated WideMail plugin though 

Also: Exchange support is great; suck it Entourage!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ugh, Problems*

Ugh, I ran into immediate problems trying to upgrade to SL last night. I stuck the disc in, when I got to the select which volume to install SL disc into, I got the error that my disc wasn't partitioned with the GUID format. I am guessing that when I upgraded my HD on my MBP something happened with partitioning that caused this. I did the HD upgrade by making a disc copy of my then current HD onto the new one which is much larger and now in my MBP.

Now I'm thinking that I'll have to do a clean install of SL and then use my backed up files on Time Capsule to retain all my files and software.

One problem I have is this, I note now that my Virtual Machines folder on my HD is 19.5 GB. When I find the corresponding Virtual Machines folder in Time Machine, it is only 16.3 GB. That is obviously not the same. Will I be able to use my backed up files in Time Machine to get more than just my photos and music? What about my VM Ware Fusion and Windows XP? Will I have to install all of that from scratch?

I still have my old HD, that still has the original Virtual Machines folder and it is the same size as the one in my current HD.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I found a bug.
iPhoto 09 won't play Slideshows anymore


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Upgraded this morning. Went perfectly smooth and everything made it through to the other side completely intact. The installer estimated 45 minutes and it took exactly 44 minutes and 9 seconds. 

Had to update to the 1Password 3 beta and update Chax. Other than that, smooth (and super-fast) sailing so far!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Benito said:


> One problem I have is this, I note now that my Virtual Machines folder on my HD is 19.5 GB. When I find the corresponding Virtual Machines folder in Time Machine, it is only 16.3 GB. That is obviously not the same. Will I be able to use my backed up files in Time Machine to get more than just my photos and music? What about my VM Ware Fusion and Windows XP? Will I have to install all of that from scratch


I think this has to do with SL counting in Base10 instead of Base2. It's probably the same file/folder just has a different size now.

Hardmac.com : Le "Macbidouille" in English - Snow Leopard: Apple Switched to Base 10 Counting


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Elric said:


> I found a bug.
> iPhoto 09 won't play Slideshows anymore


Hi Elric
I just tried a slideshow in iPhoto 09 ("About iPhoto" = "iPhoto version 8.1")
It worked fine on my '08 MBP running Snow Leopard.
(Well, it _worked_ fine, but the default soundtrack was a finger-nails-on-the-chalkboard Randy Newman song.  )

One thing I did that you might try if you you haven't already; I repaired all permissions after installation. That is the only thing I did extra, besides doing a standard install of Snowy Kitty.

Don't know if that will help, but ...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just upgraded.

So far, everything is working just fine. Even CS3 from what I can tell.

The only thing that wouldn't work so far is my Playstation Eye.. because the software I used isn't compatible. So, I decided to give the Xbox Live Chat a shot. Worked out of the box. UVC compliant.. decent webcam for $50.

If I find anything, I'll report.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

OK my work around for my problem with the wrong type of partitioning on my HD. I am going to start with a clean install of Snow Leopard on my old HD I now have in an enclosure that I can connect to my MBP with a USB 2 cable. Once that is installed, I will gradually migrate all my files and programs including my virtual machines, that way I can test it and see if everything works. Once that is done, I'll be cleaning my MBP's HD and installing Snow Leopard onto it and then moving things back from the ext. HD to the MBP's HD. Will that work? It is a bit of a long way around, but I won't have any downtime as a result of it though.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

I installed it yesterday and only had one issue with my Canon printer. In order to get my printer to work I needed to install all of the printer drivers on the disk and my scanner still dose not work. I spoke with Canon and they said that it is a known issue that they are working on and should have a driver out within 1 to 2 weeks. On the other had HP seams to be better at checking there drivers as my very old Laser Jet 5 worked fine and there was a driver on the SL installer DVD.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Elric said:


> I found a bug.
> iPhoto 09 won't play Slideshows anymore


Elric: slideshows old and new play as before on my install. Something on your end, most likely.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Got it working. Had to do a clean install on my HD and then transferred volumes from the external to the HD. Everything looks good now.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Finally did my install last night. All smooth except for the fact that SL blasted my virtuals hosts configuration file for apache. Luckily I had made a backup. Unluckily, the format seems to have changed and it took me an hour to figure out how and get things working again.

Everything else works great.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Darien Red Sox said:


> I installed it yesterday and only had one issue with my Canon printer. In order to get my printer to work I needed to install all of the printer drivers on the disk and my scanner still dose not work. I spoke with Canon and they said that it is a known issue that they are working on and should have a driver out within 1 to 2 weeks.


I've had problems with my Canon printer as well. It's a Pixma iP5200R. Not only would it not work wirelessly with SL, but for some weird reason it stopped working wirelessly with my PB running 10.4.11. My PB was in another room while SL was being installed.

I suppose I should get in touch with Canon, but I'll have to line my stomach first - I always find calls to tech support tedious.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I just posted this in another thread, but as a public service to people in this one -- Epson has (amazingly) released a 10.6 compatible driver for the venerable Stylus Photo R200 (and presumably newer variations on this CD-printing model). You'll need Rosetta run the VISE installer (haw haw) but the driver itself is native.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

My Canon MX310 all in one is working fine wirelessly with SL. My HP Laserjet 3020 I cannot get to work whatsoever. I am having the dreaded paused printer error that I have read about on the internet. I have deleted the updated drivers and reinstalled them again via Apple update and still no love. I then deleted the drivers and installed the old drivers as I had read about on the net and again no love. That sucks because the HP is the printer I need to use at work.

Anyone have a solution that works for HP printers which HP's site says works with SL with the new drivers?


----------



## Rubble (Mar 4, 2007)

I upgraded to SL last week. Every one of my folders looked like the proverbial tornado had hit them. Files and folders stacked on top of each other and strewn all over the place. Every folder has had to be re-arranged. I thought there were global functions for doing that kind of thing in 10.5 and earlier... Am I blind or going crazy 'cause I've had to clean up every folder one by one as I open them and I know there's lots more just waiting for me to click on.


Dave


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I finally upgraded my iMac and I have to say I'm disappointed. The main reason for my upgrading was to be able to switch audio devices by Option clicking the sound icon. But it doesn't work for me. All I see is Digital Out and no Internal Speakers (unless I unplug my digital out cable).

Secondly, I can't believe there isn't HP 2600n support in SL. The printer is only a couple of years old. And I tried the 10.5 drivers and they don't work (beachballs during the printer setup). It sounds like there a lot of printers that lack support. Something tells me this release was rushed for that to happen.

System performance appears to be a bit more snappy though. But that's not enough for me to lose my printer. Good thing I did a disk image before I upgraded. Back to 10.5 for me.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I just recently made the leap to SL and I'm going back 10.5.

System crashes. Screen blanking. iTunes/Front Row having issues playing iTunes purchased content. Funky email issues that never happened before. Glad I have that CarbonCopy clone of my 10.5.

SL should not have been released in this state. Appalling.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

hhk said:


> Secondly, I can't believe there isn't HP 2600n support in SL. The printer is only a couple of years old. And I tried the 10.5 drivers and they don't work (beachballs during the printer setup). It sounds like there a lot of printers that lack support. Something tells me this release was rushed for that to happen.


There seems to be drivers:
Re: Snow Leopard and HP Color laserjet 2600n - Mac printing and scanning - HP Support Forum
HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer- Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Macified said:


> I just recently made the leap to SL and I'm going back 10.5.
> 
> System crashes. Screen blanking. iTunes/Front Row having issues playing iTunes purchased content. Funky email issues that never happened before. Glad I have that CarbonCopy clone of my 10.5.
> 
> SL should not have been released in this state. Appalling.


I've got an iMac and MBP both ran 10.6.1 for 50 days without a reboot until I updated to 10.6.2, which is also running fine. I think I did have Safari and Mail crash on me, but both have been updated in the last week or so. 

Perhaps you have some other issue with your machine that just recently showed up or that SL stressed out? Flaky memory perhaps?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Hardware tests all check out. No underlying problems. It's software.

Some of it may come down to application incompatibility but that's an issue just the same as the rest.

Given the number of reported problems, it's not a one-off thing. This OS revision is immature and should have been opened for wide testing long before it was released like this. Way too many stupid little problems.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Atroz said:


> There seems to be drivers:
> Re: Snow Leopard and HP Color laserjet 2600n - Mac printing and scanning - HP Support Forum
> HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer- Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


The first link is for the 10.5 drivers. The second link is to a text file that lists all the supported printers in 10.6. The 2600n is not in that list.


----------

